# 942: Dual Mode issue



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If in Dual Mode
-you are recording on TV1 and 
-watching a DVR event on TV2 and 
-the DVR event ends on TV2 before TV1 finishes recording

You get the "Check Switch" screen with the 0-5 check and it will never go through until TV1 finishes recording.

My guess is it is because TV1 tuner is locked (its recording) and the tuners cant do a switch check independently of one another.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeah, on mine, if I go to start a Swiitch Test and TV2 is on, the 942 warns me that this will interrupt TV2's viewing.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Update:

Not sure if this is just a 225 issues but every time I finished watching a DVR event (TV1 doing nothing now but still in Dual Mode) I couldnt access the guide or schedule. To get access back I would have to hit the power button on the remote, then hit select to turn back on the box and access would return.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

This sounds like TV2 can not keep a sat lock while viewing a DVR event. Much like the 6000 couldnt when watching an OTA channel.

Thoughts-


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paradox - I can't get mine to do what you're seeing. With TV1 recording, I just watched an event on TV2 in DUM. It ended, and came back to the DVR event screen, from which I cancelled out of back to the DVR list, and then cancelled back to live. I take it this isn't what you're seeing. What's your switch/lnb setup? Have you rebooted recently?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Paradox - I can't get mine to do what you're seeing. With TV1 recording, I just watched an event on TV2 in DUM. It ended, and came back to the DVR event screen, from which I cancelled out of back to the DVR list, and then cancelled back to live. I take it this isn't what you're seeing. What's your switch/lnb setup? Have you rebooted recently?


Things that make you go hum...I reboot so many times yesterday trying to see if the Error 502 would come back and my above described anomaly was consistant, like 100% of the time.

My switch is a DPP44 w/seperator with DP Twin and a DP Dual 110/119/61.5

I have not tested it again this eveing as there are too many important events scheduled. So after Alias finishes  I will reboot and try it all again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have exactly the same setup as you do, except that I also have 148 in the mix with my DPP44 and seperator. Let me know if it continues, and we'll start digging even more...


----------

